# OIP, Pensacola, Russell



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Any word on if these piers plan to close up like Navarre did?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola was open today, but there are whispers of it being shut down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chokealoosa says its staying open. No walkers. Fishermen only.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pensacola Pier shut down now. So much for fishing this year.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Okaloosa is now closed as of today!!


----------

